# Ba49181 datasheet piooner



## omarshiño (May 25, 2011)

Hola tengo un autorradio pionner y tiene este ckto y bo loencuentro por aqui quisiera saber si me podrian pasar le diagrama de este ckto ba49181 porfa

y si podria remplazarlo con el ba4918 
un favor se los tendre bien agradecido 

gracias y saludos y exitos a los foristas


----------

